# Halloween eats



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

skull cake

skull cake


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice! I want one for my birthday.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my God, I LOVE it! Seriously, these molds should be sold someplace! I'd buy one!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I Love the cake! 
How about adding some gummy worms?
Or cut the top and hollow out an area and add a brain, frosting, pudding???
YUMMMMMM.......

:jol:


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I want this as my birthday cake!


----------

